
Show HN: Community to help Provlem seeker – Provlem.com - provlem
https://provlem.com/problems
======
provlem
Hi, My name is Rocky Sharma.

I am the founder of provlem.com and I wanted to build crowdsourcing
consultancy community for quite some long time.

The mission to start something like what today is "provlem.com" begin a long
time ago and with multiple stories and events of other people's life including
mine - It was just getting hit up pretty badly to me on every occasion.

People in today's world has lots of problems and with increasing population
and competition - Situation is more worst than you can even think.

There are enough of stories from suicide, depression, failure, unemployment to
bully or getting dominated from bad people in school, college, work,
politician to bad parenting.

The stories and problem go on and on but there are very fewer people who are
lucky enough to have motivated people around them to get over the problem and
kick-start their life with vengeance.

I hope, the IDEA of building the site to help provlem seeker is fulfilled with
"Provlem.com"

Couple of features, that is ongoing -

    
    
        Video calling option
    
        In built Wallet for user to pay/hire in case of paid consultancy.
    
        Improving chat option with emoji and other stickers.
    

Anonymous and non-anonymous Chat between user is already there.

Any further suggestions would be appreciated.

